# IBC 2006



## vane_gator (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the ASCE7-05 and an IBC 2000. Should I spring for the IBC 2006?

It seems like the IBC replicates or refers to the ASCE 7 for wind and seismic. What are your thoughts about getting the new IBC?


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 10, 2008)

What exam are you taking?

If you're taking the SE1, I'd say just keep with what you have. If you're taking the SE2, then I'd get the 2006 IBC.


----------



## vane_gator (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm taking the SE1.

Thanks.


----------



## Casey (May 30, 2008)

Kevo and anyone else,

With respect to the SEII and the IBC 2006, which chapters are important for study?

I can't see too many other chapters, besides 16, being of significance.

I am sure some I should at least read over (i.e. chapters on steel, concrete, wood, etc), but others I could ignore completely (i.e. plumbing, electrical, plastic, etc)...

Up here we just tend to stick to Part 4 (of 9) of our code book and pretty much ignore the rest when doing design.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 1, 2008)

Casey,

You'll need to know chapters 16, and 18-23 like the back of your hand. The detailing aspects of the material chapters are gold.

The SEII is all about knowing a problem from cradle to grave.


----------



## Bigwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

T minus 20 1/2 weeks to the SE II.....let the studying begin! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Doh! I FINALLY started studying for my Special Seismic and Surveying exams for CA over the weekend.


----------



## Casey (Jun 2, 2008)

I've just started my studying too...

Still trying to figure out which books I should buy and which ones I can find elsewhere for little or no money...

But the IBC along with the ASCE 7 is where I am starting...

Kevo, you flying out to California for the exam?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 2, 2008)

Casey,

Yeah, I will. I sent in my app last week along with a letter saying that I would prefer to take the exam in San Francisco.


----------

